# HAMBURG - the gateway to the world



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*H A M B U R G​*
*Population 1,783,975​*
*Hamburg is the second-largest city in Germany and the seventh-largest city in the European Union. The city is home to over 1.8 million people, while the Hamburg Metropolitan Region (including parts of the neighbouring Federal States of Lower Saxony and Schleswig-Holstein) has more than 4.3 million inhabitants. The port of Hamburg is the fourth-largest port in Europe (fourth to Port of Antwerp and Rotterdam and Cork City), and the eighth largest in the world.​*










©Torsten Wendt








 
©Mal sehen









©Stefanie Mittelfeld








©Sebastian Trandafir









©Dirk Rotermundt









©Dennis Siebert









©Anier S.









©F. Fischer









©Frank Jeßen









©Manuel Lebowsky









©Sk Photographie









©Heidi Wiesner









©Oli F









©Alexander Mugel Sombrowski









©Frank Jeßen 

did i do that right?:colgate:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great shots of a nice city
but why gateway to the world?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

capricorn2000 said:


> great shots of a nice city
> but why gateway to the world?


Because it's a harbour city, and one of the biggest in Europe as well.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great city! Actually, it looks like a Scandinavian city at some parts.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©imageshack.us









©Dejan Filipovic









©Martin C. Graetz









© 
Tim Brüning









© 
Thorsten Ruhlig




































© 
imageshack.us









© 
imageshack.us









© 
imageshack.us









©Manfred Hartmann/flickr.com









©mediaserver.hamburg.de / Spahrbier


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Great city! Actually, it looks like a Scandinavian city at some parts.


Or maybe Scandinavian cities look like Hamburg.  Hamburg is bigger than all and older than most Scandinavian cities. Also only Stockholm and Kopenhagen are historically as significant. - As far as I know in the past the architekture of Scandinavia was often inspired by North German architekture, for example Brick Gothic - not so often the other way around. But you are right - somehow cities looking like that are mostly identified with Scandinavia only, while Bavarian style is attributed to Germany.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

what happened to the other hamburg thread?


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

It _does_ remind me of Stockholm. Great pics!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Hamburg is a truly stunningly perfect and beautiful germanic hanseatic jewel of a city! :cheers:
Fantastic views! :shocked:


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hafen-City​
*HafenCity Hamburg is a project of city-planning where the old harbourquarters of Hamburg are built on with offices, hotels, shops, official buildings and residential areas. The project is one of the largest rebuilding projects in Europe in the 21st century. The area of the HafenCity used to be part of the free port, but with the decreased economic importance of free ports in an era of European Union free trade, large container ships and increased border security, the Hamburg free port was reduced in size, removing the current HafenCity area from its restrictions. When completely developed it will be home to about 12,000 people and the workplace of 40,000 people mostly in office complexes. The prospect for completion is not very clear but will probably be around 2020-2030.*








©imageshack.us​








©Erik Mattern 









©sukoka









©Dennis Siebert









©Schmiddel 









©Licht-Werk









©Prinz.de









©DanKoe









©PhotoGL 









©Licht-Werk









©Joachim H. aus H.









©Joachim H. aus H.









©prelude366









©Talkingpictures









©Hans-Jürgen Pohlmann









©Markus Langbehn









©Mathias M









©Ralph Rieger









©Jörn Hustedt network









©Dennis Siebert









©Petra Wittfoth 









©Norbert Müller









©Geordy


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Coihaique said:


> Or maybe Scandinavian cities look like Hamburg.  Hamburg is bigger than all and older than most Scandinavian cities. Also only Stockholm and Kopenhagen are historically as significant. - As far as I know in the past the architekture of Scandinavia was often inspired by North German architekture, for example Brick Gothic - not so often the other way around. But you are right - somehow cities looking like that are mostly identified with Scandinavia only, while Bavarian style is attributed to Germany.


Also, Gothenburg in Sweden was highly influenced by the English and the Dutch. Actually, the imigrants from the Netherlands have built Gothenburg and the canal system there.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Libertango said:


> It _does_ remind me of Stockholm. Great pics!


Indeed, some parts look quite ismilar.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

- edit


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Finaly a good thread on Hamburg.

Its way to underrepresented here.

More please


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Fischmarket​*
Every Sunday morning from 05:00 a.m. to 09:30 a.m. (in the winter 16th Nov. till 14th March from 07:00 a.m.) Hamburg’s historical and traditional Fish market takes place. Since 1703 everything that has not been screwed down has been sold here!!! You can also enjoy a lush breakfast while listening to live music in the Fish Market Hall.*










© Timo Weis









©Manuel Lebowsky









©Manuel Lebowsky









©Linus Hechinger









©Loppen









©Mal sehen









©Mal sehen









©Christian Bothner









©Hans-Peter Hain









©Stephan Konken









©Werner Pa.









©Hotel-Hagemann.de









©Georg Hoff









©Andreas.Bremer









© Gerhard Werber









©Hendrike









©Wolfgang Meinhart


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Also, Gothenburg in Sweden was highly influenced by the English and the Dutch. Actually, the imigrants from the Netherlands have built Gothenburg and the canal system there.


Yes of course the Dutch style also had much onfluence on Scandinavia (and also Germany). The English influence is new to me. I know - in the last 50 - 100 years the British had its influence on Scandinavia, but as far as I know the time before the World Wars Scandinavia leaned much more to Germany than to Britain, especially Sweden. But this of course doesn't mean that there was no English influence in a special case or I simple have a gap in education.

By the way I like Hamburg very much- but all this photos are over-positive (some are nearly art or use unrealistic illuminating, because of the photo technology. It is nice, but not that beautiful like the photos it make. - There are many beautiful and special places in Hamburg, but there are also huge parts of Hamburg, which are very very ugly, for example large parts of Wandsbek (in fact I have seen there some of the uglyes streets in Germany I remember). I think the percentage of ugly parts of Hamburg is much higher than for example in Stockholm or Leipzig - but the new Hafen-City-project is great - and Hamburg is getting better and better.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Coihaique said:


> Yes of course the Dutch style also had much onfluence on Scandinavia (and also Germany). The English influence is new to me. I know - in the last 50 - 100 years the British had its influence on Scandinavia, but as far as I know the time before the World Wars Scandinavia leaned much more to Germany than to Britain, especially Sweden. But this of course doesn't mean that there was no English influence in a special case or I simple have a gap in education.
> 
> By the way I like Hamburg very much- but all this photos are over-positive (some are nearly art or use unrealistic illuminating, because of the photo technology. It is nice, but not that beautiful like the photos it make. - There are many beautiful and special places in Hamburg, but there are also huge parts of Hamburg, which are very very ugly, for example large parts of Wandsbek (in fact I have seen there some of the uglyes streets in Germany I remember). I think the percentage of ugly parts of Hamburg is much higher than for example in Stockholm or Leipzig - but the new Hafen-City-project is great - and Hamburg is getting better and better.


Wandsbek? Come on, be fair... Wandsbek is about 10km outside the city center. In smaller cities (yes, Hamburg is about 4-times as large as Leipzig and twice as large asStockholm) there already are the suburbs and I'm sure in this radius you'd find some ugly parts.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Marco Pagel (Oct 22, 2011)

Wunderknabe said:


> Of course it would be appreciative if one would ask before linking to content provided by others. But actually that would not work at all. Imagine everyone would ask first before linking and posting and what ever. The internet would just collapsing by all the authorisation-request-mails


I see your point.
It would take car thiefs too much time to ask the owner, so they take their cars without asking.



> At least this forum forces members to credit what has been linked. I think that is a good compromise?!


At least those car thiefs use the original licence plates, so anyone can see where it is from.


This is my point: It's not the fact of someone using my photos which is making me angry. But I want to decide wether she/he may do so or not. And I want to know where which photo is shown.




> I see, you dont use flickr. Maybe fotocommunity has a similar function?
> And also Twister2010's crediting is also not quite proper. You should maybe write Erbse (german moderator) about this issue.


In another thread a moderator reacted at last and I guess this will happen here, too.
Unforunately the fotocommunity has no option to block your photos from being hotlinked. The offer a flash slideshow to put on you website, so I guess they can't block hotlinking ...


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cosmopolitan town..


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Marco Pagel: you can't really compare car thiefs to hotlinkers. Or is a rubbing a bank equal to driving by subway without a ticket? Äpfel und Birnen und bla.

However, I really understand your anger about your pics. But thats how the internet works. And as I've said at least this forum forces (most times actually) to credit and link to the creator.
At last instance you could change the url of the pics.


----------



## Marco Pagel (Oct 22, 2011)

Wunderknabe said:


> Marco Pagel: you can't really compare car thiefs to hotlinkers. Or is a rubbing a bank equal to driving by subway without a ticket? Äpfel und Birnen und bla.
> 
> However, I really understand your anger about your pics. But thats how the internet works. And as I've said at least this forum forces (most times actually) to credit and link to the creator.
> At last instance you could change the url of the pics.


Don't get me wrong! I wouldn't have a problem with this stuff if I was asked wether it's ok to post (one of) my photo(s) here before.

And... no, this is NOT the way the internet works.
This is the way lazy and careless people want it to work. But the web is no space without justice and law.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

^^ You're such a Spießer! hno:


----------



## Marco Pagel (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> ^^ You're such a Spießer! hno:


Es ist mir relativ wurscht, was Du denkst.
Oder zu denken glaubst.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks like a beautiful elegent city!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Hamburg by CTV jan


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

I love Hamburg and I truly love those two pics! :banana:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by CVTjan


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Blue night


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©kleinotto Fotografie









©kleinotto Fotografie









©Elfbuchenwald









©Soenke HH


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice skyline shots..


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Hamburg is one of the best cities in the world


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Speicherstadt*








©Klaus Kehrls









©Klaus Kehrls

*Queen Mary 2 @Hamburg Port*








©Klaus Kehrls

*Alster*








©imageshack.us









©imageshack.us









©imageshack.us









©imageshack.us

*Jungfernstieg*








©imageshack.us


----------



## Marco Pagel (Oct 22, 2011)

© imageshack
LOL


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Source: the internetz 

Oh well oh well. Propper crediting is hard it seems.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©matuman-hh









©Nightcitylights









©pingallery









©IndianRain









©MrBonke









©haluzator









©zveruwka









©Benijamino


----------



## KKDowning (Apr 11, 2008)

@aarhusforever: i totally agree with you.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Reeperbahn*









©werner boehm









©christoph_bellin









©HHenni









©U Kersting









©FeeMail









©marioanders


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©Spiegelschlag Photography









©Spiegelschlag Photography









©Spiegelschlag Photography









©Spiegelschlag Photography


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stunning pics!


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©Spiegelschlag Photography









©Spiegelschlag Photography


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©Matzedonien









©Matzedonien









©Andreas Vallbracht/Prachtvoll.de









©Andreas Vallbracht/Prachtvoll.de









©Andreas Vallbracht/Prachtvoll.de









©Andreas Vallbracht/Prachtvoll.de


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hamburg cityscape:


Untitled by neontiger, on Flickr


Cloud above the City by traario, on Flickr


Hamburg Rathaus by Pedro Núñez, on Flickr


Hamburg Speicherstadt by zxof.rey, on Flickr


Katharinenkirche, Hamburg by zxof.rey, on Flickr


red doors by Winfried Veil, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©jurip









©jurip









©jurip









©Kay.weinheim


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©Andreas Vallbracht/Prachtvoll.de









©Martin Lopatka









©William Veder









©t-heidmann









©@2008









©HHenni









©kaianderkiste









©Kibonaut









©Alfesto









©sunchild_dd









©schnellaschnyder









©schnellaschnyder


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Hamburg. :cheers:


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hamburg, Eppendorf*









©FoxLimaOscar









©ulli_k









©jagpot









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©mondlicht69









©Minzeoblate









©cw3DART









©cw3DART









©Pit Gottschalk 









©hoheluft-ost.de









©hamburgdomizil.de









©vp_hmbg


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©m43-photography









©m43-photography









©strandwanderer









©strandwanderer









©Munsch_DG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Hamburg


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©nbcmeissner









©nbcmeissner









©nbcmeissner









©Matthew Wilkinson









©Matthew Wilkinson









©Borja Iza









©Matthew Wilkinson









©nbcmeissner









©nbcmeissner









©albeady









©Alex Hopkins









©Alex Hopkins









©fipixx


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great city!


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©LoboStudio Hamburg









©LoboStudio Hamburg









©LoboStudio Hamburg









©Heiko.J









©Sebastian Bentzin









©berni s.









©Chris_Hortsch









©Bianca Becker









©danny_in_monochrome









©meironke









©Dmitri A









©gerrit_meisel









©gerrit_meisel









©Thorsten - fotoimage.de


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©Stanislaw Rasowski









©stilpirat









©Tobias Münch


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Speicherstadt*









©Oliver Paeslack









©re delle foto









©manfred-hartmann









©Heiko.J









©manfred-hartmann









©Wolfgang Staudt









©manfred-hartmann









©manfred-hartmann









©Teelicht









©summithalfdome









©jurip









©kaiowana









©hagge2323









©jutfotos









©schwedenwuerfel









©Wolfgang Staudt









©der Backman









©heiko.j









©coastwalkerhamburg









©Wolfgang Staudt


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

A true European metropolis! :master:


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Speicherstadt (lit. city of warehouses, meaning warehouse district) in Hamburg, Germany is the largest timber-pile founded warehouse district in the world. It is located in the port of Hamburg—within the HafenCity quarter—and was built from 1883 to 1927.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin









©christoph_bellin


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

©Pleitegeiger









©fotoeins









©lrsdoe









©Oliver Mindt









©ute_W68


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

The Harbour of Hamburg - despite the world wide trend to move harboursites out of the city, the Hamburgian Harbour will 
remain in the city and gets currently even extended *inwards* the city.
www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de/









www.hamburg.de/









www.hamburg.de









www.opinando.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Frozen Alster lake








Foto: Zapf / Michael Zapf

The black dots are people








abendblatt.de

zoomed








abendblatt.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

www.hafen-hamburg.de









www.hafen-hamburg.de


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some great photos in this thread! I feel like contributing.









Hamburg Blueport - business moves on by Alexander Stielau, auf Flickr









Hamburg Skyline by -BlaqueBeat-, auf Flickr









FLYING HIGH Hamburg by Stefan Franke, auf Flickr









Hamburg - Landungsbrücken on Fire by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr









http://fotoburschen.de/hamburg-hafen-in-flammen-4252/









http://www.fotos-aus-der-luft.de/Hamburg/Hamburg_Aussenalster_01.html


















http://select-world.blogspot.de/2013/12/hamburgs-kulinarische-leidenschaften_3.html









Docklands Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

3005 Klassizstische Villa - Hamburg Nienstedten - Architekt Martin Haller. by christoph_bellin, auf Flickr









Chilehaus by Andreas Levers, auf Flickr









http://www.sven-mirow-photography.de/galerie









Hamburg - Michel by Michael Scheinost, auf Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_hh/6006716562









http://www.taz.de/!5017214/









cruise days hamburg (feuerwerk edition) by fRedi, auf Flickr









Rathaus Hamburg Foyer by Downloader.Chip, auf Flickr









Hygieia-Brunnen by michael_hamburg69, auf Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/klauskehrls/17027818068/









Rathaus by Hans-Peter Hein, auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wasserschloss in Hamburg, Germany by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

mein Hamburg by StellaMarisHH, on Flickr

Binnenalster by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr

Wenn der Mond über Hamburg steht by eriwst, on Flickr









Hamburg Altona Fischauktionshalle 1895–1896 by wolf, auf Flickr









Das Feuerschiff by [RAW], on Flickr









Alumann @SSC Hamburg









http://www.thepinnaclelist.com/blog...k-luxury-apartment-hafencity-hamburg-germany/

Fabulous Hamburg panorama:








http://www.hamburg-art.de/Kuenstler/Stefan-Korff/HDR-Hamburg/Hamburgs-Innenstadt/

Nicey too: https://flic.kr/p/d3DWgE & https://flic.kr/p/gi9jVF


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in november (IV) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

The Hamburg Rathaus from Alsterpark by Vahan Aghajanyan, auf Flickr

Cherry blossom in Alsterpark by Yiwen, auf Flickr

Binnenalster // Hamburg by //Sebastian, auf Flickr


That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in november (I) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

2 - Alster Park, Hamburg, Germany -Nikon D800 Testing by Gene Inman, auf Flickr

That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in february (V) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in april (II) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in december (XII) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in december (XI) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

That´s why I love the Outer Alster Lake in december (X) by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

Schwanenwikbrücke by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

doing Hamburg wintersunset @ Alster II by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

doing Hamburg wintersunset @ Alster by Matthias Krüttgen, auf Flickr

DSC05434 by m., auf Flickr

DSC05433 by m., auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Winter in Hamburg from above by "longware":
More pictures: 
http://www.nikon-fotografie.de/vbul...igen-ihre-bilder/186643-hamburg-von-oben.html
















www.nikon-fotografie.de


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hamburg...New home for Immigrants...guess that's what a gateway is for ?
Would they be as welcome in Berlin ?


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## Alumann (Aug 12, 2013)

Went to see the 'BluePort' illumination last wednesday, here are a few pics I've taken on my way to, and in the harbor area ! 



Alumann said:


> Blueport-2 by Alexander Wo, auf Flickr
> 
> Blueport-4 by Alexander Wo, auf Flickr (Was da wohl wieder los war...?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

redbaron_012 said:


> Hamburg...New home for Immigrants...guess that's what a gateway is for ?
> Would they be as welcome in Berlin ?


I dont know if it answer your question:

Out of 1.75 Million Hamburgian citizins 260.000 hold foregin passports and 560.000 got a migration background (me including)


But Gateway originally means the Port of Hamburg with its Shipping Lines (before the time of airports came)








www.internationalposter.com


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hamburg Cruise Days 2015 by Gregor, auf Flickr

Fleet in der Hamburger Speicherstadt by Gregor, auf Flickr

Fleetschlösschen by Gregor, auf Flickr

Speicherstadt Hamburg by Gregor, auf Flickr

Perfect View by Gregor, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

elbphilharmonie (mitte hinten leicht rechts) by mthavs, auf Flickr

Hamburg Landungsbrücken - 1x1-3 by mthavs, auf Flickr

Landungsbrücken - Hamburg Blue Port 2014 by mthavs, auf Flickr

Fleet by Gregor, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hamburg - Reeperbahn Panoptikum by Jürgen Roscher, auf Flickr

Grosse Freiheit, Hamburg, Germany by rchappo2002, auf Flickr

Kaiserkeller, Grosse Freiheit, Hamburg, Germany by rchappo2002, auf Flickr

Reeperbahn Große Freiheit by stefanfejfar, auf Flickr

Reeperbahn by IK's World Trip, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hafengeburtstag Hamburg, 2011 by Peter Engel, auf Flickr


----------



## Alumann (Aug 12, 2013)

A christmassy little photo update! 
(all pictures taken by me) 



Alumann said:


> Seit längerem mal wieder in Hamburg unterwegs gewesen, hier also ein weihnachtliches Bilder-Update :
> (Alle Fotos von mir)
> St. Petri - View by Alexander Woydt, auf Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Jungfernstieg by MK|PHOTOGRAPHY - thanks for over 2.000.000 views, en Flickr


----------



## Alumann (Aug 12, 2013)

Some recent night shots from the observatory atop the St. Michaelis church 



Alumann said:


> Hamburg, Michaelis Tower-View (1) by Alexander Woydt, auf Flickr
> 
> Hamburg, Michaelis Tower-View (2) by Alexander Woydt, auf Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Alumann (Aug 12, 2013)

Some recent pics 



Alumann said:


> Trotz grauem Wetter und geringfügigem Hagelschauer mal mein neues Objektiv ausgetestet
> (Alle Bilder von mir)
> 
> Spiegel Headquarters, HafenCity by Alexander Woydt, auf Flickr
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Incredible selection of high quality Hamburg photos, geil, thanks a lot! :applause:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hamburg's *ELPHI* (Elbe Philharmony - Wiki) turned out fantastic!  An icon already.









Hamburg Blueport - business moves on by Alexander Stielau, auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Area around the Fishmarket









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de









www.hamburg.de


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG!!!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Yu Garden in the quarter of Harvestehude


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Cooool pics !!!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

:heart: Elphi :drool:










Elbphilharmonie / Elbe Philharmonic Hall Hamburg


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ Das sieht unglaublich aus! Es ist ein wunderbares Gebäude. Wie hoch ist es?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

110m. 

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbphilharmonie*


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

A foggy night:

Hamburg Elbphilharmonie by Andreas1104, auf Flickr

Hamburg Kleine Alster by Andreas1104, auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

found by erbse


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

two quirte recent from the reeperbahn









www.musikexpress.de









https://spielbudenplatz.eu


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

http://shop.dumontreise.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Some guy taking pictures of his car inHamburg
more pics
http://mustang.janriggert.com/#gallery


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hafen Hamburg - Landungsbrücken by Herri2001, auf Flickr

Hafen Hamburg - Landungsbrücken by Herri2001, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hamburg im Anflug by Kai-Uwe Klauß, auf Flickr

Hamburg weit und breit by Kai-Uwe Klauß, auf Flickr

Hamburg weit und breit by Kai-Uwe Klauß, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hamburg, Eppendorf
*
Hamburg Eppendorf by FoxLimaOscar, auf Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Rather uncommon views from Wilhemsburg and the Veddel. More here
http://www.allerorts.de/blog/hamburg-1









www.allerorts.de








www.allerorts.de


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Von der Hompege der Toerber-Architekten








http://www.toerber-architektur.de/


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

www.bluhm-kettler.de


----------



## Pinnian (Jan 23, 2017)

Hamburg at Night by Danny Schulz Photography, auf Flickr

Speicherstadt by Glamorous Pictures, auf Flickr

Hamburg Late Night by Achim Thomae, auf Flickr


----------



## Pinnian (Jan 23, 2017)

Panorama Elbphilharmonie Plaza by Foto Maniacs, auf Flickr

Maritimes Museum by Thorsten Erdmann, auf Flickr


----------



## ACT (Dec 8, 2017)

Discover the city of Hamburg from the Google Earth software.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **[email protected]!*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **[email protected]!* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **[email protected]!* ​


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Hamburg, Germany. Fall 2020.*


----------

